# baby fantails



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

bought a couple of baby fantails on a whim last sunday and they are changing color. 
I read that if they come out in dark patches it is bruising from their long trips. I dunno if that is true or not. I have only ever had big goldfish before.
Anyway The one was pink with orange patches down its back and head when I bought it and now it has black patches coming out all over its body and gill plate
And the other was orange with a black dorsal and it too is getting black patches all over.
It really does look like surface color and I would hate to think the little gys are bruised that badly. I have seen deep bruising in an adult fish but not black like this.
The article i read says that it is a good sign when you see the blackness appear and that it is likely to disppear in a couple of weeks. Both little guys are eating good and seem to be pooping. They are not even the size of golf balls in the body area.
Is there any correlation to the coloration they have now and what they will have as they mature?


----------

